# RAF jet suffers 'system failure'



## Royzee617 (Jan 15, 2008)

RAF jet suffers 'system failure'

A Eurofighter Typhoon jet suffered a "system failure" whilst flying over Shropshire, the RAF has revealed.
The plane had to drop 30,000ft (9,144m), which inadvertently caused it to exceed the speed of sound. 
BBC NEWS | England | Shropshire | RAF jet suffers 'system failure'


----------

